# Another Bitcoin thread!



## TheBigShort (15 Jan 2018)

Peter Schiff Argues w/ Bitcoin Activists in He…: https://youtu.be/Cuvpd0EwtHw

I think about 90% of the bitcoin threads here have been started from the viewpoint of the sceptics.

So, to add some more (perceived) balance here is a 20 min debate on YT, bitcoin believers and non-believers and some in between.
Its got tulipmania, store of value, security, criminality, future price, volatility, gold comparison etc

I would call it 50/50


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Jan 2018)

Great link B/S. Convinces me Brendan is right.


----------



## TheBigShort (15 Jan 2018)

Your welcome, I think there are strong arguements either side. Anything in particular stand out?

I think the question of bitcoin price volatility is a no-brainer. While there is general concensus of a bubble and the 'walk like a duck' comparsion comes to mind, I remain somewhat unconvinced.
I think the criminality usage arguement was kicked to touch rather comprehensively.
I have also stated previously that the bitcoin 'anomynity' feature was overplayed.


----------



## fpalb (15 Jan 2018)

I haven't watched the link as I've watched enough of Schiff over the years and I know he's still hung up on the fact that you can make a spoon out of gold and you can't with bitcoin, but if I was going to watch someone debate him I'd watch Chris DeRose here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djuvpgcpFcM I've no idea who the 3 guys in the original video BS linked are, but DeRose has been in crypto since the start and both really knows his stuff and has a fair amount of skepticism and dislike of all the nonsense going on in the crypto world too.


----------

